# More for Forfar? 24 and 25 April



## themightyw (8 Apr 2010)

Hi folks

I'm planning to do a grim weekend of back to back 100kms in Forfar, with some upcoming audaxes. 

Scone the Flat way on 24 April: http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-204

Glen Isla on 25 April: http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-990

I can confidently predict that I'll be wheelsucking anyone I see by 10 miles into the second day, even if the wheel in question is baby being pushed in a pram 

Anyone else care to come along?

TMW


----------



## Noodley (8 Apr 2010)

I've got a few things on on the Saturday (but trying to convince Mrs Noodley that she'll be able to cover them ) so might not make Scone the Flay Way...

But I shall be there for Glenisla - it goes past my front door after a few miles, but I'll ride to the start and back again B)


----------



## Seamab (9 Apr 2010)

I've sent off my entry for the Pitlochry 150K on the 24th April.

According to the route sheet there is an information control at only 3 miles prior to crossing (or going under?) the busy Dundee/Aberdeen dual carriageway?
It also has a short section after Dunkeld on the A9 before the road to Dalguise which is worrying me - i thought the NCN 77 route went this way?

Anyone done this one before?


----------



## Noodley (9 Apr 2010)

Yes, the section on the A9 lasts for this long.....................then you are back onto the quieter roads. I reckon a dozen or so pedal strokes will cover it.

And the route goes under the dual carriageway. Where is the info control?


----------



## Seamab (9 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yes, the section on the A9 lasts for this long.....................then you are back onto the quieter roads. I reckon a dozen or so pedal strokes will cover it.
> 
> And the route goes under the dual carriageway. Where is the info control?



According to the route sheet the A9 section is 2K or 1 mile from the Dunkeld junction with the A9. This looks correct from the road map. The NCN route must take a different way to connect with the Dalguise road. I'll be following it even if it's longer - no way am i cycling on the A9 for a mile - unless there is no alternative.

The info control is 200m on the left before you go under the dual carriageway - prior to that the instruction is to "follow a track down to and along the dual carriageway then down the slip road". I'm sure in reality this will be more obvious than it seems.


----------



## ACS (9 Apr 2010)

Application for the Scone the Flat way in the post this morning.


----------



## Noodley (9 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> According to the route sheet the A9 section is 2K or 1 mile from the Dunkeld junction with the A9. This looks correct from the road map. The NCN route must take a different way to connect with the Dalguise road. I'll be following it even if it's longer - no way am i cycling on the A9 for a mile - unless there is no alternative.
> 
> The info control is 200m on the left before you go under the dual carriageway - prior to that the instruction is to "follow a track down to and along the dual carriageway then down the slip road". I'm sure in reality this will be more obvious than it seems.



Shows how bad my memory is! I was sure the A9 stretch was short  eck and I cycled on the A9 for a while last week after the cycle track ran out coming down from Pitlochry...it was not too bad although I would not want to do it every day! 

Mmmmm 200m before the dual carriageway, that's near the road down to my house....I'll have to have a thnk what it'll be. There's not many choices! 

..."along the dual carriageway"  The route must have chnaged since the last time I rode it - I'll speak to Dave (the organiser) to see what that's all about...


----------



## Noodley (9 Apr 2010)

Just checked the version of the routesheet shown on the AUK webpags and it does not show the same instructions as Seamab's version. I'll send Dave a message to ask which one is being used and ask about the dual carriageway bits...

...I think I know what the info question will be


----------



## themightyw (9 Apr 2010)

Love the idea of doing the 150 on the Saturday, but I'm planning to do my first ever back to back 100ks, and since I've never done more than 100k ever I reckon the 150 would be asking for trouble!


----------



## Noodley (12 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> According to the route sheet there is an information control at only 3 miles prior to crossing (or going under?) the busy Dundee/Aberdeen dual carriageway?



It would have helped if I had read the above post correctly and the entire route sheet properly! 

The route goes up Dundee Road and then takes the cycle track which runs adjacent to the dual carriageway for a short while then goes down the sliproad and under the dual carriageway onto a quiet country road...no need to go onto the dual carriageway at all, although I now remember having just cycled down the dual carriageway when I last road it as there were no cars on it at that time of the morning...


----------



## Seamab (12 Apr 2010)

Thanks Noodley, that's one problem solved. Just the Dunkeld bit to worry about now.

I've read that the NCN 77 track follows the A9 until the Birnam/Dunkeld railway station then goes down and under the A9 which seems safer to me than trying to cross the A9. Later the same NCN comes out of Dunkeld and apparently joins up with the Dalguise road (i'm not sure how it re crosses the A9?).

I'd have thought from a safety point of view the audax route would not use the A9 if at all avoidable.

At least in an audax you can take any diversion you wish as long as you hit the controls.


----------



## Noodley (12 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'd have thought from a safety point of view the audax route would not use the A9 if at all avoidable.



I drove that stretch yesterday en route to Pitlochry with eck and we could not figure out where the cycle path went or whether it actually 'disappeared'...my earlier mistake re thinking it was just a short stretch was because I was thinking about the turnoff towards Crieff (comes with cycling with eck to Comrie all the time!)...the last time I rode the Pitlochry 150 and it went along that stretch of the A9 was fine, although it can seem quiet 'dangerous' I suppose.


----------



## Seamab (12 Apr 2010)

I've never cycled on the A9 but driven it many times - which is scary enough.

I found this info on the routes2ride Sustrans website:



> After Bankfoot, continue north on the B867, through Birnam Wood, onto a cyclepath alongside the A9, past the railway station, under the A9 and into Birnam. At the Birnam Institute you can visit the Beatrice Potter visitor centre and garden. Head over the Tay into Dunkeld where there is a cathedral and the Little Houses of Dunkeld, picturesque houses built in the early 1700s, which are now homes for local people. The twin towns of Dunkeld and Birnam provide excellent bases for walking and cycling through the fine woodland in the area. Head straight along the main street of Dunkeld until you reach the gates to the Dunkeld Hilton House Hotel on the left. Follow the drive and riverside path past the hotel and along the river until the path takes you up and over the railway and the Tay again. Follow the B898 to the listed bridge at Logierait where the route joins National Route 7 (Inverness to Glasgow)


A little vague but there is an alternative.


----------



## eck (12 Apr 2010)

It's a long time since I rode the sustrans route as described above, but it was certainly "a path" - unsurfaced, fine for a pootle with the kids, but I wouldn't fancy it on an audax. 
And, personally, I'd ignore the instructions at 54 and 56K, suggesting a left and immediate right over the A9 and then a right turn back on to the A9 again. Far safer to stay on the A9 IMHO and go with the flow than take two dangerous right turns over the main road. 
It's the difference between about 5k straight up the A9 or a dangerous R then L, 2k on the old main road, then another dangerous R back on to the A9. Even then, you've still got 3k to go up the A9 before you reach the turn to Dalguise.


----------



## Maverick75 (12 Apr 2010)

I ride this section fairly regularly (last time was last Wed.) I don't find it particularly scary. It's just a head down fast section - don't hug the kerb though as the lorries tend to blow you sideways as they pass. I did the 150 last year and came down this stretch as part of a group and it was fine as the traffic was light. Cycling in urban areas, now that is really scary!


----------



## Seamab (13 Apr 2010)

eck said:


> It's a long time since I rode the sustrans route as described above, but it was certainly "a path" - unsurfaced, fine for a pootle with the kids, but I wouldn't fancy it on an audax.
> And, personally, I'd ignore the instructions at 54 and 56K, suggesting a left and immediate right over the A9 and then a right turn back on to the A9 again. Far safer to stay on the A9 IMHO and go with the flow than take two dangerous right turns over the main road.
> It's the difference between about 5k straight up the A9 or a dangerous R then L, 2k on the old main road, then another dangerous R back on to the A9. Even then, you've still got 3k to go up the A9 before you reach the turn to Dalguise.



Have to agree with you Eck, those 2 right turns seem to add unnecessary danger if you are going on the A9 anyway.

I'm hoping to fit in a recce of the NCN before the event. As far as i can make out, the NCN route comes out on the other side of the Tay just after the Dalguise turnoff. So you would need to cycle back over the bridge to the junction (on cycle path).

And i thought that an audax was not a race Much to learn....


----------



## Seamab (25 Apr 2010)

Just an update on the 150K yesterday.

Very nice route all said - pretty hilly after Pitlochry. The sun came out eventually around 2pm after a drizzly start.

I'm afraid Scoosh had a mechanical with his back wheel just after the start. The Forfar bike shop sorted him out but he was too late to start the route proper. He decided to do some of the route in reverse and meet up with some of the early birds at the final control but just before he got there a Spaniel pup ran under his wheel on a fast descent - guess who came off worst? When i passed the spot the dogs were corralled and barking happily. Scoosh is OK, but nursing a very sore elbow and shoulder and lots of scrapes.
Best wishes for a quick recovery.

Funnily enough, i had a sheepdog who leapt out of a quad bike not far from the same spot. It missed me by inches as it more or less flew over my front wheel when it spotted home on the other side of the road.

I hope todays rides go well and the weather stays good.

I did get in a group and cycled with them up the A9, which was quiet thankfully.


----------



## Telemark (25 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> Just an update on the 150K yesterday.
> I'm afraid Scoosh had a mechanical with his back wheel just after the start. The Forfar bike shop sorted him out but he was too late to start the route proper. He decided to do some of the route in reverse and meet up with some of the early birds at the final control but just before he got there a Spaniel pup ran under his wheel on a fast descent - guess who came off worst? When i passed the spot the dogs were corralled and barking happily. Scoosh is OK, but nursing a very sore elbow and shoulder and lots of scrapes.
> Best wishes for a quick recovery.



   Get well soon ScooshHow unlucky is that ... 
[Dare I ask, how's the bike? ]

Apart from Scoosh's misfortune, it sounds like you had a good day out Seamab , but were very lucky not to suffer a similar fate


----------



## Seamab (25 Apr 2010)

These things happen so quickly that there is no time to react. I was lucky this time. I would never have anticipated a leaping sheepdog!

I understand that Scoosh's bike is generally OK - he was able to ride back to the start. The dog owners had offered to take him back in their van and supplied dressings and plasters.

I wasn't aware of any of this until the end. This is the first time i've cycled up Angus way and it was very enjoyable. I set off at a pretty (for me) rapid pace which i maintained until Kirkmichael (2/3rds of the way) - getting there just after the earliest time allowed. After that the batteries ran out and it was a slow slog up and over to Glen Isla and a welcome coffee stop at Peel Farm. Thankfully the run in to Forfar was mainly downhill or flat.

I was passed on the Forfar - Kirriemuir road by one of the very fast guys heading back home at a rapid pace. Amazing how fit some of these guys are


----------



## Noodley (25 Apr 2010)

I heard at the start of today's event that someone had hit a dog...didn't realise it was scoosh. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## ACS (25 Apr 2010)

Having bonked just looking at the route profile for the 150km event I opted for the meander down to Scone (the flat way). A gentle but purposeful start on grey drizzly morning saw the group of about 12 or so riders head off into Perth and Kinross. Once clear of Forfar, the tandem pair (Maverick75 + Partner) set a brisk pace and a target to aim at. Bizarrely I found myself in a group of 4 off the front. We managed to catch the tandem pair shortly before the first control and followed them in. It was then I noticed that my computer had decided throw a strop. Arrived at the control as it opened; the main group sweeping in majestically some 10 minutes later.

After a cup of coffee and a chat, myself with another rider (sorry I didn’t get your name) along with the tandem pair head off into the improving weather. The drying road surface and light winds saw us passing through the next 2 controls as the sunshine was breaking through. Jackets and heavy gloves abandoned we made steady progress towards the next checkpoint in Ardler. Watching the tandem glide off into the distance while being held by traffic at a junction gave us an opportunity to practice our chasing skills, head down and we started to reel them in, with my fellow rider tucked in behind and off we went. Looked up just in time to see a set of red traffic lights on a bridge, no rider behind, no tandem in front and I begin to ask myself if I have done my usual trick and missed a turn. 

Lights change and off I go, climbing over the hill I see a sign for Blairgowie. OK I’m off route, need to make a right turn and head down to Coupar Angus. About 3 miles later I see a right turn so I take a chance. Stop at T junction onto a main road. Left or right? Left and thank heavens there is a Postman. “Coupar Angus” I ask hopefully? “That way” he points in the direction I have just come from, “about 5 miles”, reinvigorated I set off my mood improving with the weather. 

Hit Coupar Angus and join the Forfar Road, dare I assume I am back on route, glance down and my computer, its working, maybe my luck is changing. Now looking for a sign for Ardler. Pedal along and I am becoming progressive despondent no village sign, perhaps I should just write off the day head back to the start some 17 miles distant. 
Some miles later I see a sign for the village 1 mile. Yes, back on route and no controls missed. Found the control and headed off with the smile on my face and the sun on my back. Arrive in the next village; the route sheet states I need to find a Hotel and it should be on my RHS. Stop at the T junction and looking behind me I see, to my delight, bikes, yes, bikes with saddle bags outside a hotel. Put my head around the bar door to hear those immortal words “the stamp is on the bar and the coffee is over there, help yourself.” 

20 minutes later, suitably rehydrated, (it was a pub) a group of 4 riders head to back to the start point and the end of a cracking 101km ride (110 for me ;-)) My thanks to go to the organiser, Maverich75 and partner and to my nameless companions. Great day.


----------



## HJ (25 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> Just an update on the 150K yesterday.
> 
> Very nice route all said - pretty hilly after Pitlochry. The sun came out eventually around 2pm after a drizzly start.
> 
> ...



Aw poor puppy, hope Mrs Scoosh has doubled the life insurance sounds like she might need it, if he keeps this up...


----------



## themightyw (25 Apr 2010)

Ouch Scoosh, hope you're ok. Skived off the ride yesterday due to a pretty grim cold, but moseyed over to Forfar for the Glen Isla today. Wasn't going to push it today as was still pretty snotty, but had a thoroughly pleasant pedal through the Backwater Hills with Eck, Noodley and another fine gentleman.

A dry start, then the rain kicked in about 30km in and we had a horrific period of torrential, freezing cold rain. When we reached the first control - a cafe stop - I think we could have easily made a cup of coffee last an hour as we stared out at the icy shards falling from the heavens, but there were only a couple of tables and the arrival of a couple of batches of riders meant we were forced to face the elements. 

I learnt today that sometimes rain can fall so hard that it hurts your eyeballs.

We took it pretty slowly, and I mainly propelled myself up hillls through the power of snot-rockets, but all in all it was a great wee gentle ride around Angus.

Humbled by the fact that 2 of the group I was riding with were heading off to do 300km.


----------



## Noodley (25 Apr 2010)

themightyw said:


> ...and another fine gentleman.



That was maverick75...


----------



## Scoosh (26 Apr 2010)

Thanks all for your kind words and encouragements .

All in all, it was not a great day. Pitlochry 150 ? Hah - I did 300[m that is] before my rear wheel seized . Seamab was a just too far ahead for me to hail him, so I shouldered the bike and back to the start. Advice was that there is a bike shop in town - probably opens at 0900, so I went and waited. 0930 opening  - but, at that time, whom should I see walking to the shop then Eck and his good lady . The day was getting better. They even made me a cuppa while the mechanic and I found the cause of the mechanical. [note: always tighten a replaced freehub to the specified torque] 

It was 1100 before I was finished and preparing to go, so Eck's words of wisdom were to do the route in reverse, head up Glenisla and meet the pack on the way.

I set off, it was warming up, very pleasant riding, till I came down a hill at about 40kph and a 4-month puppy waited until the last second before charging straight for my front wheel . I came off worse and my bike. Same right side hip and forearm/elbow were bashed and scraped (as had been done in Dec ) but the lady of the house came out and kindly provided dressings, tape etc and made sure I was OK. I thought I was, so carried on delicately until I tried to reach down for my water bottle, when my right shoulder informed me that my injuries were more than superficial . Turned round, went back, packed up and went home.

Talking to Maverick75 and SB after their 100, I was recommended strongly advised to get the shoulder checked out by the Dr, so I have an appointment in 1hr time.

Bike seems OK, rear wheel is great , shoulder ain't .

At least it's not a broken collarbone


----------



## Telemark (26 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> It was 1100 before I was finished and preparing to go, so *Eck's words of wisdom were to do the route in reverse*, head up Glenisla and meet the pack on the way.
> 
> Talking to Maverick75 and SB after their 100, I was recommended strongly advised to get the shoulder checked out by the Dr, so I have an appointment in 1hr time.
> 
> ...



 So it's Eck's fault you were in the wrong place at the wrong time ...

Glad to see you posting on CC, obviously still alive 
Fingers crossed the doctor didn't find anything too bad, the ideal outcome would be if he'd just told you to carry on and "keep things mobile" . 
Get well soon ...


T


----------



## Scoosh (26 Apr 2010)

Telemark said:


> So it's Eck's fault you were in the wrong place at the wrong time ...
> Errr .... actually NO - Eck said to stay on the B road, I went on the unclass, which was where the riders would be .... and the dug wuz
> Glad to see you posting on CC, obviously still alive
> Fingers crossed the doctor didn't find anything too bad, the ideal outcome would be if he'd just told you to carry on and "keep things mobile" .
> ...


Not too far off it, actually .

Not too serious, just a jolt to the shoulder (?muscle). Anti-inflammatory pills and maybe worth injecting in 2-3 weeks ... ie just before the Etape 

 appreciated !


----------



## Telemark (26 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Not too far off it, actually .
> 
> Not too serious, just a jolt to the shoulder (?muscle). Anti-inflammatory pills and maybe worth injecting in 2-3 weeks ... ie just before the Etape
> 
> appreciated !



 great news ...
Here's another hug for good measure (being careful with your shoulder of course )

Out of curiosity - injecting what?

You'll need a gentle "test ride" on the 9th 

T


----------



## themightyw (26 Apr 2010)

Glad to hear you're ok! How many points do you score for hitting a puppy?


----------



## Scoosh (26 Apr 2010)

themightyw said:


> Glad to hear you're ok! How many points do you score for hitting a puppy?


OK is a relative term ..... 

Points ?? Not enough to make it worthwhile


----------



## Noodley (26 Apr 2010)

The lengths some people will go to in order to avoid the Snow Roads....

Unsuccessfully, as you'll be fighting fit again by then


----------

